# Light Combo Suggestions.



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Last year at Cabelas I bought an outfit aimed for trout fishing. It included an Ugly Stik Lite
(6ft 6in) Medium Action http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20374&hasJS=true

I equipped it with a Okuma Hardstone H30 http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20333&hasJS=true

I LOVE THE OUTFIT!!! Its like having a setup that cost 5x more! But most trout don't bend my pole good enough for my liking, (to hefty setup) so i have made this outfit my Bass/Catfish pole. ITS PERFECT i feel an awesome fight without worrying about it being to small and breakable. 
I want to get a light combo for my trout fishing now. One step up from ultra light. A smaller Reel and Pole that can hold 6lb line.
I can't decide i would like to hear your wisdom on this. :mrgreen: 
Thanks!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I bought this about a month ago. 
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... 20287&rid=

I got the 1500 series reel and the rod I choose was the 6 foot medium light. I have liked it so far? I bought it for the uintas this year.


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

The most important question is *what's your budget?!? *I could rattle off a whole list of great choices but you are the one that has to fork over the dough.
Reels
Daiwa Exceller, around $60, smooth. I own two. Pflueger President Reels, approx. $45, also smooth, my friend owns three and loves 'em. Check out Okuma and Abu-Garcia as well. I think they still make reels for around $45.
Rods
Sportsman's has a discount bin (cardboard box) full of higher end rods for big discounts. I saw Shimanos, St. Croixs, Fenwicks, and Daiwas in there. It may be slim pickens now. Look for a ML=Medium Light rod. I know some of the pure trout guys may suggest a Light or UL=Ultra Light rig but I like rods that have more than one purpose. You can fight white bass all day with a 6' 6" ML and 6lb test, then use the same rod for trout.

HockeyMan


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

fatbass said:


> HockeyMan said:
> 
> 
> > The most important question is *what's your budget?!? *I could rattle off a whole list of great choices but you are the one that has to fork over the dough.
> ...


Amen to that!

I got a 50 dollar gift certificate to sportsmans and few extra dollars burning a hole in my pocket and need a new rod.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

HockeyMan said:


> The most important question is *what's your budget?!? *I could rattle off a whole list of great choices but you are the one that has to fork over the dough.
> Reels
> Daiwa Exceller, around $60, smooth. I own two. Pflueger President Reels, approx. $45, also smooth, my friend owns three and loves 'em. Check out Okuma and Abu-Garcia as well. I think they still make reels for around $45.
> Rods
> ...


I would say a slightly stiffer rod for trout if your on the rivers and "pitch" or "flip" as I like to do. I like my casting accuracy better for tight spots and low overhangs.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Get a decent rod, but I would get spend more of the money one the reel. I just bought an ultralight okuma rod for $15 at sportsmans a few weeks ago, more of an impulse buy, but it felt really nice, so we'll give it a shot. I know you'd like something a bit stiffer, so just look, the deals are out there. I have heard good things about those Pflueger reels, so I would check them out. I have 2 Abu Garcias, and love them.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Don't be afraid to go ultra light for trout. I was recently given an ultra light rod and I hadn't used one before. I too have the 6'6'' Ugly Med/Heavy rod. It's a one-piece right? It's a stiff one. I use it for my minnow rigs, so it can handle the bigger fish, but now I feel like using that UL more.

The action on a UL rod is so fun to fight a fish with. I'm really not worried about breaking it on a trout. If a big enough trout takes whatever I've got tied to that rod, I'm confident that I could play the fish well enough that I wouldn't snap the rod. My biggest complaint is that it's kind of tough to hit your mark with a lure or worm when you're used to a heavier setup. The whip in the cast is different.

You can get a cheap UL rod at SW. I might suggest a light Ugly, as well. I also have the 2 piece medium/light rod and I've enjoyed it. Ugly Stiks tend to lose the ceramic ring at the top guide though. Both my Uglies are lacking that ring. Chews up line pretty fast.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I bought a pack of 2 6' shimano FX-1500 ultra light rods off ebay 2 years ago & thats all I use now days. I have caught big cutts in strawberry from these, I can cast a mile & they have nice action. I think I paid 15 bucks for both. I put a 25.00 shimano reel on them & they have worked awesome. Fenwick & St Croix make a nice light pole, But I have a hard tme choking down 150 bucks for a light rod.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

LOAH said:


> Don't be afraid to go ultra light for trout. I was recently given an ultra light rod and I hadn't used one before. I too have the 6'6'' Ugly Med/Heavy rod. It's a one-piece right? It's a stiff one. I use it for my minnow rigs, so it can handle the bigger fish, but now I feel like using that UL more.
> 
> The action on a UL rod is so fun to fight a fish with. I'm really not worried about breaking it on a trout. If a big enough trout takes whatever I've got tied to that rod, I'm confident that I could play the fish well enough that I wouldn't snap the rod. My biggest complaint is that it's kind of tough to hit your mark with a lure or worm when you're used to a heavier setup. The whip in the cast is different.
> 
> You can get a cheap UL rod at SW. I might suggest a light Ugly, as well. I also have the 2 piece medium/light rod and I've enjoyed it. Ugly Stiks tend to lose the ceramic ring at the top guide though. Both my Uglies are lacking that ring. Chews up line pretty fast.


The Ugly i have is a lite 2 peice 6'6". ( IT ROCKS!)
I have decide upon getting a Plfueger President the second to the smallest one. 6725X http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&rid=&parentType=&indexId=cat20333&hasJS=true 
As for the rod I decided on a cabelas brand graphite ultralight one Check it out The 6' one http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&rid=&parentType=&indexId=cat20374&hasJS=true

Sometime this summer i will be ready to buy this. (still savin up a few more bones)


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Good choices! I would love to hit the uintas with ya this summer and try it out!


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

metal_fish wrote....I have decide upon getting a Plfueger President the second to the smallest one. 6725X As for the rod I decided on a cabelas brand graphite ultralight one Check it out The 6' one.... You are going to dig fishing smaller waters/streams with that setup


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Im excited for it, And im dying to get out to the uintas! we might have to make a fishin trip this summer


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The Uintas really aren't that far from Lehi. You could take several trips, I'd think. I regret not going as much as I could've last year. 

Have fun with your new rod.


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a buddy that likes those 20 dollar cabelas rods. I have seen them and they are actually pretty nice. If you like the one you get order a couple more, as back-ups. I brought this up awhile back and ended up with the SP 562S Spinning Rod 5' 6" http://www.roguerods.com/spinningrods.htm. Its a nice rod but if I break it, I'll be thinking, jeez how many 20$ rods could I have bought. The 6725 is a super sweet reel IMO


----------

